
How to destroy Programmer Productivity - lobo_tuerto
http://georgestocker.com/2014/04/15/how-to-destroy-programmer-productivity/
======
beamatronic
Came here to mention Open Floor Plans, found that it was #1 on his list.

~~~
vcsjones
Agree, I lay most productivity problems on an open floor. It isn't so much
that an open floor allows "noise" to go around, but it sets the culture and
expectation that interruptions are really "collaborating".

I'm all for collaboration, helping out colleagues, etc, but having no walks
anywhere is a big target for "come talk to me". I prefer it all to be
organized. Send me a Skype message, or an email along the lines of "I need
your help when you have a moment." \- Fine, I can do that. I'll read the
email/skype message when I have a moment to take a break.

There is a colleague that I do work with, I sit right next to him, no wall,
and he sends me a message on Skype to help him out when it fits my schedule
even though he could just turn to me an interrupt me. I truly value this. If
every single person did this, I would be much less hostile to open floor
plans. It's not really the open floor that bugs me, but the culture and
attitude it attracts.

